# Can I spray dry-lok?



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

My basement has stone walls. Previously painted. It's pealing in places... Im in the process of cleaning out the whole basement and would like to drylok the walls. However the walls are made of stone, and thus, arnt very smooth... Can I spray the stuff on ? (be a good excuse to buy a new sprayer)


----------



## joethepainter (Dec 1, 2012)

You need a bigger tip but you can spray it on along with stuff like block fillers, yes.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd be worried it would seize up the piston if you are doing airless. I used a shutz gun once but there are other products but not as effective.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I have an old Graco 5gal sprayer. Not airless... But I think that's what was used to originally spray the basement 40 yrs ago


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The key to any "sealing" coating on concrete or masonry is to follow with a roller or brush to "knock" it down and get rid of the small voids/pores and guarantee complete adhesion.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

I bet you would still be way faster spraying and backrolling, than brushing like i typically see.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Dry Loc is abrasive so I think you could ruin a sprayer. If you had an old sprayer you planned on replacing then that is one thing but I would not spray Dry Loc through a new sprayer. 
Probably get better results brushing it on, thats what I done.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I once destroyed 3 rental sprayers in one day spraying sw equivalent, so yeah good luck. .


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

You will ruin an airless sprayer if you run drylock or equivalent through it.

You must use either a texture sprayer or a drywall hopper with an air compressor. The drywall hopper with air compressor is the most affordable way to go you just have to wait between air cycles to spray


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

And back rolling is essential


----------

